# Vagabounds FunGilde (Blackhand PvE Server) sucht



## Anwa (22. März 2008)

Seid gegrüsst!

Werte Helden aus Azeroth, wir brauchen Euch für unseren Kampf in Kara!  Bist Du ein *Hexenmeister*,*Hunter* oder ein *Holypriest/Pala*? Dann schweife nicht lange in Gedanken und hardere, sondern schliesse Dich unserer Gilde an und kämpfe an unserer Seite!! Unser Haufen ist kollegial, hilfsbereit und nicht verbissen- doch einen Erfolg wollen wir dennoch erzielen, wenn auch nicht a là "schneller schneller schneller" als andere Gilden-das Miteinander ist uns wichtiger wobei die Eigenverantwortung (nein wir ziehen nicht ständig Leute durch Inis- besser isses seinen Char richtig zu spielen) vorne anstehen sollte.
Auch *angehende Helden* finden einen Platz in unseren Reihen, oder solche die sich ausschliesslich dem Kampf gegen die Horde verschrieben haben, hauptsache es passt halt im "Miteinander". Wir legen Wert auf Kommunikation im Gildenchannel /Ts und sich selbst einbringen können in das Gildenleben.
Sende uns einen Boten über unser Vagabounds Forum,
möge der Lootgott Euch stets gnädig sein!


----------



## Anwa (28. März 2008)

Hier etwas zu unserer Gildenstruktur auf Grund häufiger Fragen diesbezüglich:

Die Vagabounds bestehen aus Menschen zwischen 16 Jahren und 50+.
Da der Großteil beruflich und familiär eingespannt ist, füllt sich der Gildenchannel zumeist gegen Nachmittag/Abend. Bei uns hat Real immer Vorrang!
Für die Raids haben wir ein Bündnis mit 2 Gilden, es geht zur Zt 2 mal wöchentlich 10er und 2 mal wöchentlich 25er.
Wir nehmen momentan alle Klassen und Lvl-Bereiche auf, sollten Klassen für einen Raid "überbelegt" sein, arbeiten wir nach ID-Rotation. Für den Raid haben wir (Gott-sei-Dank) genug Hunter-Anwärter zur Zeit. Hexer, Holypriester und Holypala können wir für den Raid noch gut gebrauchen.
Ausserhalb des Raids nehmen wir noch gerne alle Klassen/Rassen auf.


Für weitere Fragen wendet Euch an uns.Vagabounds-Forum

Grüße


----------



## Anwa (29. März 2008)

*push*


----------



## Anwa (2. April 2008)

*update*


----------



## Anwa (5. April 2008)

update+push


----------



## Anwa (7. April 2008)

*push*


----------



## Anwa (8. April 2008)

*push*


----------



## Anwa (13. April 2008)

*push*


----------

